# الدوره المجانيه لشرح كورس gsm فيديو عربى



## ashraf7amdy (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..... نقدم لكم هذه السلسله التعليميه لشرح منهج 
GSM 
وهى دوره مهمه جدا لاقسام الاتصالات وكل من يريد ان يعمل فى شركات مثل موبنيل وفودافون واتصالات 
الدوره عباره عن فيديوهات باللغه العربيه يمكنكم الوصول اليها من خلال هذه الروابط

...lesson 1 : introduction 
---------------
من هنا 

lesson 2 :GSM_CH1 
--------------
من هنا 

lesson 3 :GSM- CH2 
--------------
من هنا 

lesson 4 :GSM_CH3 
---------------
من هنا 

مازل هناك شرحات مرئيه سيتم اضافتها هنا فور اضافتها على الموقع وندعوكم لمشاركة هذه الدوره مع اصدقائكم كى تعم الفائده على اكبر عدد ممكن​


----------



## عماد الكبير (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا غالى وجزاك الله كل خير انت و صانع الفيدويوهات وشكرا.


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم .......


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

من أشهر طويلة وأنا أبحث عن مثل هذه المقاطع ( بارك الله فيك ، وبارك الله لك في مالك وولدك ، وجعل الجنة مثواك )


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووور اخى بارك الله فيييك


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جعل الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HSPA (7 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل غير عادي جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك
بس عندي سؤال كيف اعمل تحميل للمقطع لاني ماعندي انترنت عايز اشوف الفيديو في البيت


----------



## ashraf7amdy (14 ديسمبر 2010)

HSPA قال:


> عمل غير عادي جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك
> بس عندي سؤال كيف اعمل تحميل للمقطع لاني ماعندي انترنت عايز اشوف الفيديو في البيت



يمكنك تنزيل اى فيديو عن طريق استخدام برنامج internet download manager


----------



## softwaren (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشالله روعه والله بارك الله فيك زادك علما


----------



## khaled yuosef (14 ديسمبر 2010)

زادك الله علما لما نفعتني به
شكرااااااااا


----------



## eng.ali48 (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samy ali mohamed (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اين ch4 و ch5 ؟؟


----------



## الفهد الصياد (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## بن بداح (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير 
تحياتي


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

فيديوهات رائعة


----------

